
Yelp lays off 175 in sales and marketing as it retrenches internationally - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/03/yelp-lays-off-175-in-sales-and-marketing-as-it-retrenches-internationally/
======
stpe
They cite strong community but bad sales. However, at least in the Nordics
they have only employed community managers but no one dedicated to sales. No
wonder why sales is not working...

